# Mercer County Illinois Il



## woodnymph (Apr 28, 2013)

I have been looking for three days, here, it has been warm and wet, No sign of Morels anywhere!M


----------



## fungusamungus (May 6, 2013)

My Sister went out this morning for the first time this season, hunted her "secret spot" near Viola and found nothing but a large patch of stumps of shrooms that were harvested just before she got there.. Not as secret spot anymore..


----------

